# Summer star project



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

*Stand-Up Stars*

The shape of a star always catches the eye. Decorate wooden stars with vintage buttons, torn-fabric bows, and twisted wire.








What You Need:

      Tracing paper
      Pencil
      1/2- to 1-inch-thick pine
      Star pattern(s) in size desired
      Scissors
      Band saw
      Sandpaper
      Tack cloth
      Newspapers
      Acrylic paints in desired colors
      Paintbrush
      Wood glue
      Thick white crafts glue
      Buttons
      Fabric scraps
      Wire and wire cutters
      Round pencil, small dowel, or wooden skewer

Instructions:

1. Trace a star pattern onto tracing paper. Cut out shape and transfer the pattern to the wood.

2. Using a band saw, carefully cut on the pattern lines. Sand the edges until they are smooth. Wipe away dust from sanding using a tack cloth.

3. Cover your work area with newspapers. Using a desired color, paint one side and the edges of the star. Let the paint dry. Turn the star over and paint the other side. Let it dry. Apply second coats if needed. Let the paint dry.

4. Sand the edges of the star again to provide a weathered look. Remove any dust from sanding with tack cloth.

5. If desired, layer a small star on top of a larger one. Glue the stars together using wood glue. Let the glue dry.

6. For the button stars, use thick white crafts glue to affix a button to the center of the star. Let the glue dry. You can glue two or three buttons atop each other, or glue several small buttons on the star if desired.

7. For the bow star, tear a narrow strip from fabric, approximately 1 inch x 12 inches. Place the fabric strip diagonally across the back of the star. Tie the fabric strip into a bow on the front side of the star. Glue the bow in place if desired. Trim the ends even.

8. For the wire-wrapped star, wrap a long length of wire around the center of the star as desired. Twist the wire ends together to secure. Trim the ends of the wire, leaving about 3 inches on each end. To make coiled ends, wrap the wire ends around a round pencil, small dowel, or wooden skewer. Remove the pencil or dowel. Shape the wires as desired.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I love stars too , thanks for posting this .
Kitn.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a woodworking project to make standup stars. Very clever!


----------

